# LBSC Maisie



## don-tucker (Dec 29, 2014)

Long time since i subscribed,been making a skeleton clock,but now ive got something to talk about,just before christmas my brother rang me to ask if i would want to take on and keep his Maisie ,it is 90% finished.
He is 90 now and finds he cannot handle it any more,so after one nano sec of thought i said i would,well it would be ignorant to refuse &#128521;
I haven't picked it up yet ,been making a strong assembly bench and ordered a length of 31/2 track,would like to make a jig to rotate the engine,anyone got any ideas please
The other job will be painting it
Don


----------



## /// (Dec 29, 2014)

Nice! Can't wait to see photo's. I'm a huge fan of Curly's engines.


----------



## don-tucker (Dec 30, 2014)

Heres a pic i had on file,the boiler is finished and hydro tested,cant wait to get my hands on it
Don


----------



## /// (Dec 30, 2014)

Very nice!
Your brother has done a great job.

Have you seen the book _How (not) to Paint a Locomotive_?
Excellent read. Haven't yet put any of it into practice though.
http://www.petersrailway.com/How-Not-to-Paint-Locomotive.aspx
Reviews: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/0955335906/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## don-tucker (Dec 30, 2014)

Yes i did have a look at that book,but seems very complicated,i will have to do a bit of experimenting i can see.Thanks for the links
Don


----------



## don-tucker (May 12, 2015)

Here she is finished except for 4 lamps and a base



It was a satisfying project and I think a tribute to my brothers workmanship
Don


----------



## bazmak (May 12, 2015)

Absolutely beautiful.Wish i had a brother kike that


----------

